# Releasing Book List



## Quillons (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Over the last two-ish months, I’ve been compiling a book list, and last night I decided that it was finally at an acceptable level to release.

So here it is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-B3sxc84muWDigoa1qDSWLYXdY9HwnKIDB8Xhs0OITM/edit?usp=sharing


That link takes you to the Table of Contents spreadsheet and then you’re able to link around from there. The second sheet is an About page if you’d like some more details on the list.

Apparently, the list isn't great with older internet browsers. It still works, but you'll have to copy/paste hyperlinks.

This list is for the community. Feel free to share the link near, far, wherever you are. You are not currently able to edit the spreadsheet and I don’t plan on changing that anytime soon. For any comments/complaints/suggestions/whatever, you can email me at [email protected].

I would love your feedback- books to add, books to change categories, books to recommend to those who don't know where to start... I would really love for this list to become a community resource. Message me on here or send me an email.

I am a full-time student and Tuesdays are my hard days; I’ll be popping by here throughout the day and checking email but probably won’t be responding immediately to anything. Similarly, I wanted to get this list out today because tomorrow I need to start studying in earnest for the second round of tests. As long as my tests don’t kill me, I’ll be back.

Happy hunting!


----------



## josh88 (Feb 27, 2018)

I could give you a load of stage combat books if you wanted to add another section but that falls a little out of the usual purview of what we do.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 27, 2018)

Quillons said:


> Apparently, the list isn't great with older internet browsers. It still works, but you'll have to copy/paste hyperlinks.


Pretty sure the problem is not (solely) with older internet browsers, as the links don't work for me using Chrome 64.0.3282.167 for MacOS 10.13.3 .

It's a good list; keep working on it. Perhaps disclose the financial relationship between you and Amazon.


----------



## Quillons (Feb 27, 2018)

derekleffew said:


> Perhaps disclose the financial relationship between you and Amazon


No relationship, it's just a handy and popular website.


----------



## Quillons (Feb 27, 2018)

josh88 said:


> stage combat books


Hm... do any of them cover safety or stage managing a fight scene particularly well? You're right, I'm not looking for actor-combatant training books, but a perspective outside of actor or director would be interesting.


derekleffew said:


> links don't work for me using Chrome 64.0.3282.167


Well that's obnoxious. Sorry, I don't have any good solutions.


----------



## TNasty (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice.
You 'ought to see my Monday schedule. Booked from 9-6 without breaks. Sometimes I get lucky and nobody shows up to office hours and I'll get my own work done.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 28, 2018)

Quillons said:


> Hm... do any of them cover safety or stage managing a fight scene particularly well? You're right, I'm not looking for actor-combatant training books, but a perspective outside of actor or director would be interesting.


Pretty much all of them cover safety in varying degrees. I think I've got one that deals with blood and some effects. I'll have to look through and see if theres anything useful.


----------

